# Your favorite of the 555



## Obscenic (Sep 29, 2011)

Keyboard sonatas by D. Scarlatti, that is.

I would love to sit and listen to them all, and in time I will. I was just asking those of you who've been listening to classical for a long time to let me in on your favorite one. That way I can listen to them separately. I have a pretty good feeling a lot of you will probably agree on some of them.

Why do you like them? What stands out? You don't have to answer that, it would just be a bonus for me


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I prefer the slow and more elaborative ones in minor keys. I find a lot of depth in them and the way I connect with this music is similiar to the way I listen to Chopin's Nocturnes - I sit back and get totally consumed by the music as I would flow with it. 

Some of these sonatas are included on great Pogorelich disc, namely:

K. 8 in G minor
K. 9 in D minor
K. 11 in C minor
K. 87 in B minor

I attempted to play K. 1 in D minor myself but didn't manage to learn it (though I think it's not really beyond my skills).


----------

